# New "nano" shrimp and plant tank at PetSmart



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I got out of the aquarium hobby about 8 years ago when we moved to the country and city water was no longer readily available. I recently decided I wanted to try again, but a larger tank was intimidating because I need to learn now to properly reminerialize RO water so it's safe to use for fish and plants. Plus, we don't really have room for anything big, and this tank needs to fit on my desk in the kitchen.

After a lot of researching and contemplation I eventually ended up choosing a new tank from PetSmart called the "Top Fin Shrimp and Plant Oasis". It's a 3 gallon glass, cube shaped, aquarium and includes a glass lid, filter, 6500K LED light, plantable substrate, and a dark cling background.

As the name implies, this tank is designed as a planted shrimp tank, but the size is OK for a betta. You can Google it and find pictures, and there are lots of folks talking about it on Reddit, but the tank is only being sent to some PetSmart stores as a trial so you won't find it listed on the PetSmart website or app.

I've only had it set up for just a couple of days but so far I'm very pleased. I knew I wanted a lot of plants so the light and substrate are great. The filter is VERY gentle (almost too gentle?) and includes a pre-filter sponge for the filter intake, and also comes with ceramic ring media in addition to the "disposable" media cartridge. OH, and there's a fine mesh "shrimp" net which should be soft enough for those long finned bettas. The dark background is nice and was easy to apply.

I'm still working on filling in the plants, but my boy, Francis, seems happy in his new home. 

If you're interested in a small, planted tank, this might be an option for you to consider.

(FYI...I'm in NO way associated with PetSmart!! I just found a tank I thought others might appreciate.)





















Update: Still really like the tank, but it has a few drawbacks. 
Pros

Very quiet filter with a low flow rate so it should be fairly safe for long flowing fins.
The light is intensity is great and my plants are looking pretty good.
Tank size is really nice for a smaller area.

Cons

The light cannot be put on a timer. If the power goes out, the light defaults back to “off”.
The light is a bit challenging to work around at times. Since the clips are “slip on” they’re not able to be tightened or loosened for easy install or removal, and they can get a bit hung up on the static cling background.


Thankfully, the filter and lights are easily replaced if/when needed (it _is_ a Top Fin product after all!) so overall it’s still a pretty good bargain at the $40 discount price for which I got it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome back!

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I saw this tank when I was at petsmart today and I totally thought to myself that it would make a great betta tank 😊 Enjoy! The fish is beautiful!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

BEAUTIFUL fish and tank😊


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been thinking about setting up an opae ula tank and this is one of the tanks I am considering for it. Of course filter and substrate would be used in dif tanks.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

javi said:


> I have been thinking about setting up an opae ula tank and this is one of the tanks I am considering for it. Of course filter and substrate would be used in dif tanks.


Those little guys are fascinating! Would love to see what ever tank you end up doing for them!


----------



## Tachead (7 mo ago)

I also have this tank setup and have only had it setup for 12 days so far but, am very pleased too. If I had to list a con it would be the tank light being a bit too bright for Bettas(mine at least) without a lot of plant coverage or others measures. I don't have a ton of plant coverage yet as I am new to the hobby so I just added an overhead light and am only using the tank light occasionally now...


----------



## ChaoticMamas (5 mo ago)

I just bought this tank yesterday for a baby beta who just started showing color. I love the tank size and set up but man this light is super bright. I have only added on plant so far but will be looking at more today so this little guy can have a place to hide. Does anyone have any suggestions for lighting that doesn't light my whole room and for a good heater that is adjustable in temperature? I live in Southern California so I don't really need a heater right now, but I will need one in a few months.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ha! Yes. The light is definitely strong. It’s also frustrating that it’s not really compatible with a timer because of the “soft touch” light switch. I do have mine on a timer that turns on in the morning, so I activate the light at some point after that, and the timer automatically turns it off at a set time each day. It’s not ideal but it works ok. I also have floating plants to help diffuse the light. 

I live in the Midwest so a heater is required for my betta tanks. I have a 50 watt Freesea heater on my tank.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

In case anyone ever wonders… the Marina Slim S10 HOB Filter fits this tank perfectly without any modifications to tank, lights, or glass lid.

The stock filter in this tank was pretty weak, hard to clean, lacked room for filter or bio media, and took up valuable internal space in a 3 gallon tank.

The Marina Slim filter is easy to clean, has an adjustable flow, and has a good amount of space for filter/bio media.


----------

